# New Car SOS on tv tonight



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

From National Geographic 

Tim and Fuzz meet Steve, whose health problems have left him unable to restore his beloved Aston Martin. Can they surprise him by secretly fixing it up?
Find out on new #CarSOS at 8pm

Must set the reminder for this worth a watch later


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good spot, cheers.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I enjoy seeing the old cars brought back to life, but I often wonder about the ulterior motive behind some of the projects.
Scenario; Grandad an Octogenarian gent suffering ill health has this old banger in the garage, we get Car SOS to rebuild the car, Grandad "enjoys" the car for a short time and then cash strapped relatives flog the car for a small fortune.

Cynical?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Snowglobe said:


> I enjoy seeing the old cars brought back to life, but I often wonder about the ulterior motive behind some of the projects.
> Scenario; Grandad an Octogenarian gent suffering ill health has this old banger in the garage, we get Car SOS to rebuild the car, Grandad "enjoys" the car for a short time and then cash strapped relatives flog the car for a small fortune.
> 
> Cynical?


I don't think you are tbh - it's the same with those owners who are too ill to 'complete' the project (which they've barely started), or those who are wither currently or soon-to-be unable to drive any more. You get a decent car, with a TV history, for nothing. It'd be interesting to see a follow-up show :lol:

I quite like looking up the history of cars on shows like this and WD since the show - a fair few of the WD cars struggle to pass their MOT a couple of years later, and the Maserati they had on one has done about 12 miles in the last 2 years and failed twice in that time! :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> I don't think you are tbh - it's the same with those owners who are too ill to 'complete' the project (which they've barely started), or those who are wither currently or soon-to-be unable to drive any more. You get a decent car, with a TV history, for nothing. It'd be interesting to see a follow-up show :lol:
> 
> I quite like looking up the history of cars on shows like this and WD since the show - a fair few of the WD cars struggle to pass their MOT a couple of years later, and the Maserati they had on one has done about 12 miles in the last 2 years and failed twice in that time! :lol:


Dont know if he's still on here but I heard about car sos on this forum as the very first episode with the black cosworth was someone on here's dad. Can't remember who but they may pop up and offer opinion.

Edit: did a search here is the original thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295574


----------

